# fog lights install on mkv jetta with OEM kit 1KM 051 250 U



## gjoko7 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello,
First of all, sorry for the long post, but I am trying to be clear on what I am trying to get resolved. I have done search and review of various posts on this and other MKV forums, but could not find the answer to my question. 
I am getting ready to install projector style fog lights on my '08 Jetta WE, and plan to do the relay version as the CECM in my Jetta is midline...I purchased the for light retro kit from ECSTuning, but would like to use the wiring from the OEM retro kit (1KM 051 250 U), that also utilizes a relay. I am in process of purchasing the relay included in the OEM kit (p/n 3C0 951 253), and I am planning on building the harness myself. Reviewing the installation instructions included with the OEM kit, I noticed that there is a discrepancy related to the grounding of the relay coil. The picture shown on the top of the OEM instructions (page 2) shows the harness and points out the labeling of the wires. There it is outlined that there are two white/blue wires coming out of the relay (that are suppose to be connected to the high beam "+" wire or wires), and no brown wires coming directly out of the relay, however on page 7, step 11, the instructions say route brown wire from relay to ground and the illustration for step 11 shows brown wire coming out of the relay. Further in the instructions they show connecting only one white/blue wire with the high beam "+" wire. If the relay coil is directly connected to ground thru the brown wire as shown in step 11, then the feature related to "fog light off when high beams on" will not work, as the relay coil will always be grounded. I do know that there are two brown wires connected to ground, which are the "-" legs on the fog lights. The question that I have is: can anyone that has the OEM kit (relay version) installed, tell me what wires are coming out of the relay socket, and whether there is brown wire from the relay socket directly connected to ground?
Much appreciated.


----------



## gjoko7 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: fog lights install on mkv jetta with OEM kit 1KM 051 250 U (gjoko7)*

I have a typo in the p/n of the kit...it should say 1KM 052 250 U. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## jharcourt (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: fog lights install on mkv jetta with OEM kit 1KM 051 250 U (gjoko7)*

I'm looking at the harness delivered with the 1KM 052 250 U (about to install it), and there is no brown wire coming from the relay, even though it is described as such in step 11 on page 7 as you pointed out. The only brown wires in the harness come from the left and right lamp connectors, and these have screw lugs on the ends and are intended to ground to the chassis. Interestingly, although described in step 11, and called out with the "BR" label arrow in the diagram, the arrow does not seem to point to any wire at all. Given the inconsistency in the OEM guide book, I think I am going to use the guide posted at 
http://volkswagenownersclub.co...icogi
This guide describes both approaches: using the relay, or using the CECM to switch power to the lamps. This is the link to the pdf 
http://www.geogob.net/vw/fog_install_ver1_rev1.pdf


----------



## 2010Nate (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: fog lights install on mkv jetta with OEM kit 1KM 051 250 U (jharcourt)*

I am in the same boat trying to install the OEM kit in a 2010 Jetta sedan. I also note the brown wire call out in step 11 but no wire coming from the relay is shown in the picture and there is no brown wire coming from the relay in the OEM harness. Another thing I notice is that the white wires that splice into the high beam wires has what appear to be diodes in line. I also opened the provided relay and noted that it has a few transistors. I am at a loss as to were they get a ground to power the relay. This is not a simple circuit. Has anyone actually installed one of these kits?


_Modified by 2010Nate at 7:36 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## 2010Nate (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: fog lights install on mkv jetta with OEM kit 1KM 051 250 U (2010Nate)*

So I think I figured it out. The white wires that are spliced into the high beams are the ground path when the brights are off, when they are on there is not difference of potential so the fog lights turn off. The diodes prevent feeding the brights when they are off and the fogs are on. Rather simple.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

So, guys how did it go with your fog lights? I don't see anybody sharing any info about installed fogs. I'm going to install my OEM 1KM051250 kit and I was wondering if I can simply skip that part when I have to splice high beam wires. I don't want to have this enabled: high beam on/ fog off.


----------



## WhiteWolfie10 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok the white wire in providing ground to the fog lights relay. So it can be grounded anywhere if you want to have your high beams and fog lights turned on at the same time.


----------

